# Golden Rescue - 1st time - Max



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think I may have made a mistake with my first rescue attempt. As some of you may recall, our dog, Winter, took puppy obedience classes at Petsmart with another Golden named Max. I just got the feeling that Max's owners wouldn't keep him, and told them to call me if they were looking to rehome him. Well, today she called, and of course, my husband told me that there is no way we're adopting another dog, so I gave her number to a rescue organization, and also urged her to contact the rescue organization. However, now I'm thinking I probably should have just taken the dog & turned him over to the rescue. I just couldn't bring myself to lead her on that I would be keeping him, plus didn't want to bring him into our house & have our 3 kids get attached to him (not to mention, have Winter get attached to him). Did I make a mistake? Max is a very sweet 8 month old male Golden, most likely not neutered, very tall/lanky (he's going to be big, because he made Winter look tiny, and she's large for a female), medium to dark Golden color, and was always very submissive when he played with our dog, Winter. He does bark a lot, if I remember correctly. Max is a purebred and his owner is a college student who also works, who got the dog over winter break from a college friend's parents who had two Goldens that they let breed. Max did not have any vaccines at the time he started puppy classes, because his teenage owner didn't realize he needed any. When the teenager got too busy, he stopped taking Max to class, and his mom took over with the obedience classes. The mom mentioned that Max was too much for them & was very "needy" & just wanted constant attention, and she didn't have time for him. He is a good dog & I really want him to find a good forever home, and am sad that I can't take him, and sad that I may have messed up his chances of going to a rescue by not just bringing him there myself. Advice????


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe give her either option of you taking him to the rescue or helping her find a good home? Where are you located? Maybe we would have some forum members looking for another one? I've been in that type of situation before so I know you feel, you don't think about it until you've said no..but maybe since you do know them you could try to help some more?


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

UPDATE: I was able to chat with Max's owner at length today, and she is going to surrender him to DVGRR, hopefully this weekend. She felt very comfortable with her decision after our chat. He is not neutered and currently between 75-80 lbs, high energy, and wants to play all the time. He only barks when he's bored, according to his owner. He pulls the leash a lot during walks. He is housebroken & crate trained. Really hoping that everything works out well for this friendly dog.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Above is a photo of Winter playing with Max at the Petsmart puppy class, back in March. I think Winter was 4 months old at the time, so Max would have been about 5 months. They adored one another!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well done Debra. You did the right thing and Max will have a new and better life because you offered a caring ear to his owner. Bravo!


----------

